# Group rides/clubs in the Silicon Valley area?



## iharasensei (Jul 10, 2007)

Any good weekend group rides or clubs in the Silicon Valley area (Santa Clara)? I've sort of given up on our company's bike club, or so they like to call it. Actually, I'm getting a new build and the lead time on it seems very long, but it would be good for me to know.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

www.actc.org


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

iharasensei said:


> Any good weekend group rides or clubs in the Silicon Valley area (Santa Clara)? I've sort of given up on our company's bike club, or so they like to call it. Actually, I'm getting a new build and the lead time on it seems very long, but it would be good for me to know.


Western Wheelers always has rides. A social group. http://www.westernwheelers.org/main/index.htm

On the dirt side, there is ROMP http://www.romp.org/

There are also a few racing teams in the area, like Alto Velo (http://www.altovelo.org/) that have rides.


----------

